# جهاز كاشف الجوال ،جهاز كشف المعادن ،جهاز كشف الحديد



## foozzz (9 أغسطس 2012)

الأحد، 5 أغسطس، 2012

جهاز الكشف عن (الجوالات, والحديد, والمعادن).

جهاز (Super Scanner) اليدوي للكشف عن المعادن والجوالات عند تفتيش الزوار, والضيوف لقصور الأفراح, والأحتفالات, والأجتماعات.

ويستخدم كذلك:

لمؤسسات الأمن الخاصة.

ولكشف الجوالات, وجميع المعادن.

يوجد به ثلاث إضاءات (أحمر, وأصفر, وأخضر) لإكتشاف مدى هوية الأشياء.

حيث يصدر نغمه تنبيه عند اقترابة من الحديد والمعادن وغيرها..., وبالإمكان وضعه على الهزاز بحيث يصدر اهتزاز ملحوظ عند كشفه للمعادن والحديد في الاجسام.

ويعد مكسبا لمن يرغب العمل به.

يعمل ببطارية ليثيوم من نوع (9) فولت.

المواصفات:

قوة الأسكنر (270) ميغاواط.

الأبعاد (الطول42* العرض10 * الارتفاع5).

الوزن: 410 جرام.

فيديو توضيح طريقة استخدام الجهاز:
Garrett Super Scanner, security hand held metal detector body scanner at Regton Ltd. - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr4bPE...re=related
Super Scanner Body Scanner security Metal Detector - YouTube
Detector de metales GARRETT Mod. Super Scanner - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1Hn9GvmMyw

ملحقات الكرتون:

- جهاز الأسكنر.

- بطارية 9 فولت.

- جراب خاص بالجيب.

الصناعة: الصين.


السعر 199ريال

لرؤية المنتج تفضلو بزيارة الرابط عالم المراه
للطلب والاتصال 0550068524
للطلب الاتصال للرجال 0550068524 وللنساء 0582890395


----------

